# Avatars



## Guest (Jul 22, 2007)

Hey you guys.. I want one.. where are you getting them from for this forum. 

They are so so cute!


----------



## Tabitha (Jul 22, 2007)

The easiest way is to click on the profile link at the top of the page, scroll way down to the avatar conrole panel & their is a button that says *show collection*, find one you like & click on it.

You could do a search for sites that offer free avatars, find one you like , right click on it, save as, give it a name & a file & upload it instead of one from one from the firum colection.


----------



## Guest (Jul 23, 2007)

COOL BEANS! THANK YOU!


----------



## Tabitha (Jul 23, 2007)

LOVE the avatar!


----------



## iheartchocolate (Jul 25, 2007)

I was just wondering how to do this myself when i came across this post. Thanks!!


----------



## FitMommyOf2 (Jul 25, 2007)

Tabitha said:
			
		

> LOVE the avatar!


Me too, makes me wanna have something sweet like that now!  :wink:


----------



## Guest (Jul 26, 2007)

thank you... i thought it was so cute.. and so me.. since I been in the cupcake bath bomb mode!


----------

